# Set Feeding Times?



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

Food isn't supposed to be available at all times is it??
What type of food schedule are your pets on?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

You should be feeding twice a day for proper metabolism but I do know kennels who feed once a day. You also need to fee measured amounts that are appropriate. Free feeding can lead to obesity and torsion among other things.


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

Right now, she is 17 weeks old and probably 25 pounds. How much would you recommend feeding at the 2 times a day? Not only is it not good for her to leave it out all day and she thinks that she can eat whenever she wants, it is also causing bugs from the food being out all the time... I don't really want her eating roaches LOL >.<


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

we feed once when we get up in the morning, and then once after our dinner time in the evening. with the young pups we add an extra feeding in the afternoon but at this age 2 x should be plenty. if she doesnt eat , you give her 15-20 minutes whatever she hasnt eaten you pick up and put away until next meal time she will eventually learn if she is hungry she eats when it is offered.


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

Thank you for the advice! She ate this morning what was left from last night. I won't put anymore in her bowl until this evening. She usually gets hungry when she smells whatever is cooking, so maybe it's a good idea to put her food out then.

I'm learning very quickly how to deal with situations  Thanks to all of you!


----------



## maryj (May 11, 2011)

what kind of food do you feed her? and around what times is it more convenient to you?

like everyone says it once in morning and once but not to late in the evening... depending on what time she goes to sleep


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

Right now, she's eating Diamond Naturals puppy. I am thinking of trying her on the Blue Buffalo after she finished the rest of this off, but I haven't made my mind up yet. Everyone has mixed reviews on the Diamond.

I am a stay at home mom and college student atm, so I am home all day every day with her, so anytime is really convenient. I wake up at 8, so I will probably feed her at 8 a.m and then she gets hungry when dinner is cooking about 530 or 6, so I will probably feed her then.

How much do you think she should be eating at 4 months? i know it probably depends on the dog, but I suppose it's a some what good question  haha


----------



## cam62108 (Aug 12, 2011)

blue buffalo is really good, and has alot of good ingredients for your pup... my pups love it!


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

Definately wanting to try it on her.
She's already really healthy, but I want her to be the healthiest she can be. I wish it wasn't so much, but I guess the better quality for food is going to be more expensive. Healthy dogs are happy dogs  lol


----------



## maryj (May 11, 2011)

it is when you want to know 
and i use to feed maryjane that, UNTIL i read about good quality food 
i started feeding her BB Wilderness and started noticing GREAT results, but that only thing i dont like about this specific food is the biggest puppy bag is 11 lbs and 30 bucks, then regular BB which is 27% protein has a bigger bag and is cheaper... but if you intend on outside playing and walking her and working her softly alot more then i would get the wilderness, i also only feed my girl about 1 1/2 to almost 2 cups a day its going good so far she just turned 5 months


----------



## cam62108 (Aug 12, 2011)

yeah the wilderness is what i use! and yeah, the only thing is its super expensive...for the largest bag its about 56 dollars :/ but you get what you pay for!


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

I'd really like to get her into some actual work.. I've just never done anything like this before. All my dogs have just been pets. She is a great dog and very smart, so I know she could learn some things... She has a lot of energy, but she tires out pretty quickly.. It may just be the heat, though. It's like 105 degrees every day around here lately.... The "feels like" temp was like 124 not too long ago! *sigh* I'm ready for fall.

thanks for the advice


----------



## maryj (May 11, 2011)

they have a larger bag then the 11 lb one for pups?!!!!!! haha ive never seen it! i need to get it!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

for puppies up to 4months or 14 weeks.. free feeding is okay and a sure way to make sure the pups are getting plenty.. after that twice a day.. for me once a day in the summer and twice a day in the winter.. cold burns more raising metabolism to keep warm.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

if you are going to switch dont wait until you run out of this stuff you will want to mix it at 1st and slowly over say 5 days or so gradually increase the new food to old food ratio until it is eventually all new food , its easier on there tummys less chance of diarreah or bloating this way.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

ok soooo not goin into the DIamond thing again, but I fed my old dogs free fed til they were roughly 4 to 5 months old and then it went to twice a day feedings. Same iwth Odie now, he eats all day til 7pm and I cut him off, in a fe weeks I will change it to twice a day feedings


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

Right... LOL
Yeah, I am changing soon


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I pretty much free feed puppies till about that age then twice a day. You can start with 2 cups a day and adjust from there.


----------

